# open carry in ky



## youngvet24

Hey all! Anyone here OC in KY? im wanting to open carry atleast until i get my CCW (and after i take it to the range a few times and get very comfortable with it because this is my first handgun) anyone catch any slack from LEO? thanks in advance


----------



## jdeere9750

I carry concealed daily, but I don't open carry for several reasons. I have lived here all my life, and I don't recall seeing anyone open carrying. My dad saw someone doing it once, because he questioned me if it was legal. So, in my area it is not popular at all.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I don't know 'bout Kentucky laws, LEOs, or personal attitudes, but I suggest that carrying a pistol openly may involve you in more trouble than it's worth. To wit:

First of all, you are sure to scare some trembling-chinned hoplophobe enough that she will call the cops in a panic, thereby subjecting you to at least a hostile field interview.
Second, your pistol will be the target of at least one snatch attempt, if only by one of your more foolish buddies who knows nothing about safe gun handling.
Third, if a certified bad guy succeeds in snatching your pistol, you will have armed a criminal, much to the dismay of your entire community.
Fourth, open carry defeats a large portion of the reason for defensive carry: Not letting the opposition know who is armed and who is not.
Fifth, it destroys your ability to negatively surprise a felon who's engaged in his employment.
And last, it tells all and sundry: "Shoot me first."


----------



## jdeere9750

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I don't know 'bout Kentucky laws, LEOs, or personal attitudes, but I suggest that carrying a pistol openly may involve you in more trouble than it's worth. To wit:
> 
> First of all, you are sure to scare some trembling-chinned hoplophobe enough that she will call the cops in a panic, thereby subjecting you to at least a hostile field interview.
> Second, your pistol will be the target of at least one snatch attempt, if only by one of your more foolish buddies who knows nothing about safe gun handling.
> Third, if a certified bad guy succeeds in snatching your pistol, you will have armed a criminal, much to the dismay of your entire community.
> Fourth, open carry defeats a large portion of the reason for defensive carry: Not letting the opposition know who is armed and who is not.
> Fifth, it destroys your ability to negatively surprise a felon who's engaged in his employment.
> And last, it tells all and sundry: "Shoot me first."


And those are the "several reasons" why I don't open carry. Thanks Steve.


----------



## youngvet24

I agree about the scaring an old lady part however, i dont live in an ritzy town. Its actually kinda trashy to be honest and ive seen quite a few guys open carry here so i honestly dont see anyone getting freaked out and calling the cops (it is possible though). All i have is millitary friends here so none of them will be attempting to snatch my gun. As far as someone else doing it i have a HUGE proximity issue (call it ptsd or whatever you may like ) but it torques me out having a stranger within arms reach of me anytime this happens i kindly ask them to step back or i remove myself from the situation. But i do understand and agrre with your point on having the element of suprise. But i personally am more of a fan of "show of force" police use it, millitary uses it and it works. It is my personal belief that if the gun can be seen you are less likely to become a target. That just my peraonal beliefs though


----------



## pic

youngvet24 said:


> I agree about the scaring an old lady part however, i dont live in an ritzy town. Its actually kinda trashy to be honest and ive seen quite a few guys open carry here so i honestly dont see anyone getting freaked out and calling the cops (it is possible though). All i have is millitary friends here so none of them will be attempting to snatch my gun. As far as someone else doing it i have a HUGE proximity issue (call it ptsd or whatever you may like ) but it torques me out having a stranger within arms reach of me anytime this happens i kindly ask them to step back or i remove myself from the situation. But i do understand and agrre with your point on having the element of suprise. But i personally am more of a fan of "show of force" police use it, millitary uses it and it works. It is my personal belief that if the gun can be seen you are less likely to become a target. That just my peraonal beliefs though


As Steve the above poster quoted
" I don't know 'bout Kentucky laws, LEOs, or personal attitudes, but I suggest that carrying a pistol openly may involve you in more trouble than it's worth. "
If you're comfortable with the personal attitudes, laws, Law enforcement, then open carry.
There are some "you tube videos" you can check out on this subject, that might help if approached by law enforcement


----------



## BurgerBoy

Kentucky is an OC state. You do not need a License or Permit to OC. To CC in KY you need to get a Kentucky CCDW License.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I don't know 'bout Kentucky laws, LEOs, or personal attitudes, but I suggest that carrying a pistol openly may involve you in more trouble than it's worth. To wit:
> 
> First of all, you are sure to scare some trembling-chinned hoplophobe enough that she will call the cops in a panic, thereby subjecting you to at least a hostile field interview.
> Second, your pistol will be the target of at least one snatch attempt, if only by one of your more foolish buddies who knows nothing about safe gun handling.
> Third, if a certified bad guy succeeds in snatching your pistol, you will have armed a criminal, much to the dismay of your entire community.
> Fourth, open carry defeats a large portion of the reason for defensive carry: Not letting the opposition know who is armed and who is not.
> Fifth, it destroys your ability to negatively surprise a felon who's engaged in his employment.
> And last, it tells all and sundry: "Shoot me first."


I would disagree with a number of these enumerated comments. But then, I am a Virginian and in my state, open carry is the normal mode (read that as standard or default) of carrying a sidearm. We rarely have any problems here with the public or police when doing this. Other states may vary.


----------



## pic

_VCDL Speaks @ Norfolk Oct 7, 2008 #1 - YouTube_

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=7w91c9sravw_

_https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=l2-ygr0HYMs_


----------



## SouthernBoy

pic said:


> _VCDL Speaks @ Norfolk Oct 7, 2008 #1 - YouTube_
> 
> _Open carry harassment VA - YouTube_
> 
> _https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=l2-ygr0HYMs_


I am quite familiar with the case in your first link. The man sued and won once which I know for sure and I believe the second time. The taxpayers had to dole out funds to cover for police error.

The second one is more along the line of what someone might encounter, though quite rare in Virginia.

The third one... well, I have my own opinions on that one one thing is pretty obvious. The police were acting beyond their authority. The legal carrying of a firearm is no different than carrying a cell phone. Both are items of personal property and there are no laws against doing this, save for the obvious. Granted, there is the possibility of MWAG calls, but those tend to be pretty rare as well and when made, the police are pretty good about making spot judgements.

In the entire time I have been carrying a firearm on a regular basis, concealed and open, I have only had one negative encounter. And that was from someone in a McDonald's who claimed he was a retired LEO. Judging from his accent, he was not native to Virginia but rather from somewhere up in the northeast. One negative encounter in over 18 years of carrying. Pretty good record, I'd say. And yes, I have been around many police officers, have openly carried into police precincts, state legislators' offices, banks, and a host of other places where legal.

Of course negative encounters do happen; they just don't happen that often. And strangely enough, when they do, they're more common in the Tidewater area than in Northern Virginia.


----------



## pic

SouthernBoy said:


> I am quite familiar with the case in your first link. The man sued and won once which I know for sure and I believe the second time. The taxpayers had to dole out funds to cover for police error.
> 
> The second one is more along the line of what someone might encounter, though quite rare in Virginia.
> 
> The third one... well, I have my own opinions on that one one thing is pretty obvious. The police were acting beyond their authority. The legal carrying of a firearm is no different than carrying a cell phone. Both are items of personal property and there are no laws against doing this, save for the obvious. Granted, there is the possibility of MWAG calls, but those tend to be pretty rare as well and when made, the police are pretty good about making spot judgements.
> 
> In the entire time I have been carrying a firearm on a regular basis, concealed and open, I have only had one negative encounter. And that was from someone in a McDonald's who claimed he was a retired LEO. Judging from his accent, he was not native to Virginia but rather from somewhere up in the northeast. One negative encounter in over 18 years of carrying. Pretty good record, I'd say. And yes, I have been around many police officers, have openly carried into police precincts, state legislators' offices, banks, and a host of other places where legal.
> 
> Of course negative encounters do happen; they just don't happen that often. And strangely enough, when they do, they're more common in the Tidewater area than in Northern Virginia.


There is an amount of profiling, stereotyping going on.
You probably fit the profile of a fine law abiding citizen, and might even make people feel safer when they're with you.


----------



## SouthernBoy

pic said:


> There is an amount of profiling, stereotyping going on.
> You probably fit the profile of a fine law abiding citizen, *and might even make people feel safer when they're with you.*


Interesting you say that. I have had a few people tell me just that when they see my sidearm. Had a great conversation yesterday morning while grocery shopping. A man and I talked perhaps 20 minutes about carrying, the law, and a host of other related topics. He was an off duty county police officer and a credit to his profession.


----------



## youngvet24

Imma have to agree with southern boy on this one. In my opinion you have a bit of a saftey net so to speak if you open carry. Im not an imitading looking dud (5'5 130lbs soaking wet lol) i dont want so jerk off to think he can attempt to jump me or harm myself or my wife. If that same jerk off sees that im carrying hes more than likely going to have second thoughts. I know that people will judge and probably disagree with me open carrying in public but thats the perks of living in america everyone is entilted to their own opinion. Im going tomorrow to speak with the sherrifs office to clear the air and make sure everything is legal and i wont catch any slack. And ill keep note of the persons name i speak with as a refrence incase an LEO does say something


----------



## pic

youngvet24 said:


> Imma have to agree with southern boy on this one. In my opinion you have a bit of a saftey net so to speak if you open carry. Im not an imitading looking dud (5'5 130lbs soaking wet lol) i dont want so jerk off to think he can attempt to jump me or harm myself or my wife. If that same jerk off sees that im carrying hes more than likely going to have second thoughts. I know that people will judge and probably disagree with me open carrying in public but thats the perks of living in america everyone is entilted to their own opinion. Im going tomorrow to speak with the sherrifs office to clear the air and make sure everything is legal and i wont catch any slack. And ill keep note of the persons name i speak with as a refrence incase an LEO does say something


You are open carrying, some fellow comes up to you unarmed, he slaps you across the head n face area and walks away briskly.
What do you think your response would be?


----------



## jdeere9750

youngvet24 said:


> Im going tomorrow to speak with the sherrifs office to clear the air and make sure everything is legal and i wont catch any slack. And ill keep note of the persons name i speak with as a refrence incase an LEO does say something


Be careful with this as they will often include their opinions in their response. If they don't agree with open carry, they may lead you away from it even though it is within the law.

I once called a state police post in a state (I think it was IL) that I was about to travel through to ask how I should transport my gun through the state since I have a concealed carry license. His response was do not bring it at all. Period. No helpful insight on the law, here's how I'd suggest you do it, or anything. Just don't try it. When I looked up the applicable laws, I found an easy way to lock the gun up and transport through following the law.

So, just because you've asked the sheriff or a deputy, doesn't mean you've heard the law.


----------



## SouthernBoy

youngvet24 said:


> Imma have to agree with southern boy on this one. In my opinion you have a bit of a saftey net so to speak if you open carry. Im not an imitading looking dud (5'5 130lbs soaking wet lol) i dont want so jerk off to think he can attempt to jump me or harm myself or my wife. If that same jerk off sees that im carrying hes more than likely going to have second thoughts. I know that people will judge and probably disagree with me open carrying in public but thats the perks of living in america everyone is entilted to their own opinion. Im going tomorrow to speak with the sherrifs office to clear the air and make sure everything is legal and i wont catch any slack. And ill keep note of the persons name i speak with as a refrence incase an LEO does say something


Go here on the Kentucky forum and you should get your questions answered.

OpenCarry.org | ?A Right Unexercised is a Right Lost?


----------



## n4aof

youngvet24 said:


> Hey all! Anyone here OC in KY? im wanting to open carry atleast until i get my CCW (and after i take it to the range a few times and get very comfortable with it because this is my first handgun) anyone catch any slack from LEO? thanks in advance


Depends greatly on WHERE in Kentucky. In most rural areas, no one will notice. In smaller cities and suburban areas (other than the N Ky / Florence area) you'll usually be ok if you look respectable and don't touch the gun. In the major cities (Louisville, Lexington, and the Cincy suburbs) you can expect panic by the local idiots and harassment by about half the LEOs.


----------



## dondavis3

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I don't know 'bout Kentucky laws, LEOs, or personal attitudes, but I suggest that carrying a pistol openly may involve you in more trouble than it's worth. To wit:
> 
> First of all, you are sure to scare some trembling-chinned hoplophobe enough that she will call the cops in a panic, thereby subjecting you to at least a hostile field interview.
> Second, your pistol will be the target of at least one snatch attempt, if only by one of your more foolish buddies who knows nothing about safe gun handling.
> Third, if a certified bad guy succeeds in snatching your pistol, you will have armed a criminal, much to the dismay of your entire community.
> Fourth, open carry defeats a large portion of the reason for defensive carry: Not letting the opposition know who is armed and who is not.
> Fifth, it destroys your ability to negatively surprise a felon who's engaged in his employment.
> And last, it tells all and sundry: "Shoot me first."


I couldn't have said it beeter - I agree with Steve

:smt1099


----------



## desertman

Arizona allows for both and most people could care less. For the reasons that "Steve M1911A1" stated I choose to carry concealed except while out hiking in the desert or on trails. I have been in situations where it would have been just too easy to grab someone's gun and shoot them with it or other people. As long as your state allows for it I see no reason to not carry concealed while in public. If open carry is the only legal way to carry in your home state you have no choice. I can also understand why some would choose not to get a permit (fear of registration etc.) if one is required to carry concealed but not for open carry. "Constitutional Carry" like we have here in Arizona is really the best way to go with permits optional for reciprocity purposes. With a permit in Arizona you do not have to register your guns and you do not even have to own a gun to obtain a permit. The authorities have no idea whether you own or how many guns you own. At least here there's no reason to not get one. 


> "Third, if a certified bad guy succeeds in snatching your pistol, you will have armed a criminal, much to the dismay of your entire community."


I believe open carry should also be allowed as it can get you out of tricky situations such as accidentally "printing" while carrying or carrying openly in your vehicle and not have to worry if you have to make a pit stop. Carrying openly in stores, restaurants or any other places where there are a lot of people around I don't believe is a wise decision. Because of those "idiots" in Texas many businesses will probably jump on the bandwagon and prohibit the carrying of any type of firearm on their premises either open or concealed. Those "idiots" in Texas have opened "Pandora's Box".


----------



## Water-Man

SouthernBoy said:


> I would disagree with a number of these enumerated comments. But then, I am a Virginian and in my state, open carry is the normal mode (read that as standard or default) of carrying a sidearm. We rarely have any problems here with the public or police when doing this. Other states may vary.


What is it with you? Do you feel compelled to tell everyone on this forum you're from Virginia, and how wonderful Virginia is, almost every time you post. Everyone who can read knows you're from VA so give it a rest.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

SouthernBoy said:


> I would disagree with a number of these enumerated comments. But then, I am a Virginian and in my state, open carry is the normal mode (read that as standard or default) of carrying a sidearm. We rarely have any problems here with the public or police when doing this. Other states may vary.





Water-Man said:


> What is it with you? Do you feel compelled to tell everyone on this forum you're from Virginia, and how wonderful Virginia is, almost every time you post. Everyone who can read knows you're from VA so give it a rest.


Yeah, I'm sure that everyone sees your point.
After all, your own Georgia is, um, blessed with the Okefenokee Swamp, well known as America's Paradise on Earth (at least, according to Walt Kelly and Pogo).
How could Virginia top that? Its Great Dismal Swamp pales by comparison. And, after all, who was that Washington fellow, and the Jefferson guy? How important could they be?
(Am I larding the sarcasm on too thickly here?)


----------



## jimC2

I agree but with one change. Add or he to who will call the cops in a panic. I have a he in my family that would panic. 


Steve M1911A1 said:


> I don't know 'bout Kentucky laws, LEOs, or personal attitudes, but I suggest that carrying a pistol openly may involve you in more trouble than it's worth. To wit:
> 
> First of all, you are sure to scare some trembling-chinned hoplophobe enough that she will call the cops in a panic, thereby subjecting you to at least a hostile field interview.
> Second, your pistol will be the target of at least one snatch attempt, if only by one of your more foolish buddies who knows nothing about safe gun handling.
> Third, if a certified bad guy succeeds in snatching your pistol, you will have armed a criminal, much to the dismay of your entire community.
> Fourth, open carry defeats a large portion of the reason for defensive carry: Not letting the opposition know who is armed and who is not.
> Fifth, it destroys your ability to negatively surprise a felon who's engaged in his employment.
> And last, it tells all and sundry: "Shoot me first."


----------



## BackyardCowboy

End result boils down to personal preference. (after reviewing appropriate state/county/local laws).

There are some who open carry to show they have a 'big gun'
There are some who open carry hoping to find trouble (they often do)
and there are those who open carry as a means of having defense, not looking for trouble, hoping to deter it.
But sometimes trouble finds people who open carry regardless.

Think you options over carefully and make the right choice for you.
Plan ahead: "What do I do IF....."

Maybe there are some defensive training courses in your area to help with the shoot/don't shoot scenarios. (Belligerent drunk comes up to you and tries to pick a fight and you are open carrying. What do you do?) You have to find your own answers, ideally before the fit hits the shan.


----------



## pic

A big gun is most comfortable, open carrying.
Open carry is probably one of the quicker ,accessibility types of carry.
The idea of open carry into an UNFAMILIAR area might need some discretion .
But in your neighborhood, your home, where everybody knows your name, very nice carry option. 
:smt1099


----------



## NGIB

I have in GA but in my area of the state nobody really pays any attention. I generally carry concealed but I can get sloppy and print something fierce - don't much care.


----------



## Philco

Back to the original post.........I live in Kentucky in a rural part of central Kentucky. I have open carried in my small home town without anyone raising an eyebrow. (Helpful hint, wear camo, they'll assume your'e hunting) If I were going to Lexington, Louisville, or any of the larger towns I'd go with conecealed carry because I know there are folks there who would not feel comfortible knowing someone was walking around armed. Concealed is my normal mode of carry. It doesn't scare the sheeple, it gives me the element of surprise, and keeps the raindrops off my handgun.


----------

